# Favourite, recommended route, Dunkirk - Barcelona



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*Hi,
I'm sure its been discussd before but I can't find anything.
I would like to know which route you prefer and what stops you use on your way down and back. Is it much slower using RNs?
Mike*


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We go Dunkirk, Paris ( thanks to TomTom), Orleans, Bourges, Clermont -Ferrand, over Millau viaduct, Perpignan and along the coast to Barcelona.

We take RNs or autoroutes depending on whim or road conditions. It does slow you down a little on some RNs because they tend to go through towns or round them on a thousand roundabouts. Some however are as good as the autoroute but free. You do see more of the countryside and so on on RNs.

Don't miss the ( free) autoroute (A75) to take you to Millau though the viaduct is tolled. Worth every cent.

My site diary is in the van or I'd provide you with a list of where we stay.

G

Bourges is an excellent place to stop. Good campsite (Camping Municipal Robinson) in the centre and some beautiful old buildings, stained glass to die for in the cathedral and a free navette bus from close to the site and round the city. Wonderful food market too.

http://www.bourges.fr/tourisme/html/camping.htm

Entry to all Bourges museums is free- and there are some very good ones. The real star for us was the Musée des Meilleurs Ouvriers de France in the Hotel de Ville across from the cathedral. It has an exhibition of all the work of the medal winners from the best artisans or France - furniture, embroidery, sugarwork, glass etc etc. Brilliant exhibition.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Barcelona*

Hi

Coach route is usually....

Seaport, A26, then A1 passing Charles de Gaule airport then join the N104 9toll free) and eventually you pick up the signs for Orleans. On then towards Lyon (signed), Montpellier, Orange and the Spanish border.

Rapide561


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you go Orleans way....

A26 - A1 past c de g airport onto A3, A86, around East of Paris, A10 down to Orleans, stay on A10 to junc 15 and into Beagency and overnight at a lovely free aire on the banks of the Loire.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=590

pete.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

We do this regularly and although we change it a bit each time to see different places we would recommend this route a a good straightforward route avoiding most tolls but also avoiding busy city centres, when we are tired I just ask Tom Tom to take us to the nearest village aire or stop off next to a toll (aires POI,s downloaded from this site) last time we drove a fair bit of this route was only one week ago
Dunkirk A16 then N1 to Samer, N1 to Abbyville. E402/A28 to Rouen,154 to Orleans passing near Evreux, Dreux,Chartres, A71 to Clermont Ferrand, A75 heading for Beziers (the latter part of this is N9 which will take you to Figueres so either join the E15/AP7 just south of Beziers or Figueres then on to Barcelona, Note !! drive down thro Millau to avoid the toll and really see the bridge ,if this route is one you may want to use I will detail it by listing the junction numbers where you change from autoroute to N road EG around Rouen, maybe the weather will make you change from going via Millau (it's hilly) therefore go via Limoges,Toulouse, A61/E80 down to Perpignan, then AP7/E15 to Barcelona


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Bourges is an excellent place to stop.


Yep, I agree. Stayed there this summer @ Camping Robinson. Good site, and interesting town about 20 minutes' walk away.

>>> CHAUVIGNY TO BOURGES <<<

Gerald


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*Thanks everyone. Very helpful. I'll check them all out and make a decision for our next trip, mid Nov.
We did the trip in March this year. Arriving in Dunkirk mid pm decided we'd stop the night at Lille (Decathlon - very good) and make an early start then down the A1 - A77 - N7 - N9. We overnighted at a tiny little aire in Billy (if you park up a side road by the school its flat and quiet). I really wanted to see the bridge at Millau but only saw a little bit of it as it was misty!
We returned via Toulouse - A20 and N20 and stopped at Sadroc then Forge-les Eaux (excellent aire with elec for all).
Thanks again
Mike*


----------

